# Cheap Hunting Decoy



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Was in Wally World this afternoon and saw these stuffing free dog toys for $9.88. They seem light enough to move a bit in a stiff breeze if tied to some fishing line and hung from a stake. OR, you could put a bit stiffer stick in your mojo critter and hang it from that.

Ebbs


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey great idea....I had just purchased one for my M&D's Chiwawa ( i know...speling ) . They come in differant sizes also.

That and they come with two coxers also.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

On a call said:


> Hey great idea....I had just purchased one for my M&D's Chiwawa ( i know...speling ) . They come in differant sizes also.
> 
> That and they come with two coxers also.


Yeah forgot to mention, there's a little squeaker in the tail!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ebbs I am sorry dont mean to take away from your post but I seen Cheap Hunting Call OAC and thought this was gonna be good But it was just because he had just replied.LOL Good Idea though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool toys for the kids and Dad.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh no...am I being called cheap ?

ha ha...

I think the one I purchased for my M&D's dog had a squeeker/coxer in the tail and head. They are, as you said Eric reasonable...good idea and good post !

Might just try one on my " Jack in the Box "


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You are frugal the toy is cheap.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Don....I think you should break down and get your dogs one so they will leave the dish towel alone !

Just set it on the counter with its tail hanging down.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You can bet Grey will swipe it. Mocha will tear the squeeky out though, so i'll have to get it first, she is like a surgeon, a little tiny hole and the squeeky is gone and chewed up.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Mocha the surgeon with no memory....

Grey the one that got away.....

And Don the one with the squeeky


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wanna bet?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

oops edited while you were responding....you are too fast.


----------

